#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  The Third Eye Technique

## AlchemicEnchanter

_*Please note, this technique is called such only because of the feeling it creates. No religious reference is intended.*_

The Third Eye is a state that can be achieved in meditation, and then continued out of meditation for short amounts of time. The Effects of the third eye include an easier time casting spells and channeling magic, in addition to a heightened sensitivity to what is going on around you. 

*How to enter the state:*

1) enter meditation. make sure the room is free of distraction and quiet for best concentration and results. Also, if you are planning to use the third eye to assist in the casting of a spell, make sure you have the base ingredients and such nearby so you don't have to go gathering. (it is very hard to maintain the state)

2) Once you are in a meditative area, proceed to sit, and relax every muscle in your body. *make sure you don't slouch, bad posture only interrupts the flow.*

3) Now that you're relaxed, bow your head and close your eyes, much as you would do when praying. Make sure your mind is clear.

4) With your head down, slowly relax your facial muscles. You should almost feel your face droop. 

5) Then relax your eyelids. It should feel like your eyes are almost open, but entirely relaxed. Once this is done your should feel a spreading feeling across you brow or forehead. It will almost feel as if your skull is opening up, (though with less pain xP). This is the third eye state. 

You can then open your eyes and begin to move and survey your surroundings. This only lasts as long as you can hold the eye open, and takes a lot of practice to get a handle of. Once you feel that gap start to close, you leave the third eye position. I've been using this technique for 3 years, and can only hold it for about 1 min. 

*Perks:* If you get a good enough handle on this technique, you don't even have to be in meditation to reach this state. It can also be developed (as I have done) to be aware of all magical energy around the caster. It makes it easy to spot gifted individuals, and understand the basic flow of energy through our world.

*Cons:* It takes a while to master. It can be frustrating at times, but it's important not to rush yourself. If you experience migraines or headaches afterwards, you may not want to use this technique as it may physically harm you. 

_This technique is originally developed by me. It has no referral in any other magical texts than my own. Thanks for reading!_

----------


## Le Fay

Cool technique...used it once while staring into my candle's flame and could feel like I was moving the flame...then could feel the energy of the flame entering my body...

----------


## antoniocalado

and the third eye its used for what?
do u move fisically or just mentaly?

plz i would like to practice this.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

The third eye is a technique for opening the mind. It is a type of meditation that increases your senses to what's going on around you. For example, you will become more aware of energy or spirits around you. It can also be cast as a pre-cursor to any spell or ritual, and be used to open the mind to suggestion(as needed for some spells).

That explain it enough?

And the directions are pretty clear. Not much mental about the moving side of things, just make sure you have good posture and have your eyes closed and head down for the first few times. After a while, you won't need to bow your head, and later you won't even have to close your eyes. It gets easier with practice.

----------

